#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  vrijheid?

## Keobnepo1979

Maar als ik dan kijk naar waar ik toen was en in wat voor een andere
wereld, leven ik me nu bevind maakt me afvragen waar ik ben over een
jaar of 15-20. Zal ik terugdenken aan nu als aan een andere wereld van
herinneringen? 
De afgelopen jaren hebben wel bewezen dat een leven
drastische veranderingen kan ondergaan, dus als er een ding is wat ik
daarvan kan leren is: niets is zeker! En ik denk wel dat een mens veel
dingen in zijn eigen handen heeft, maar op concrete basis eigenlijk
helemaal niet. Want elke beslissing op zich die je neemt maakt een
deel uit van alle beslissingen als gevolg van die ene beslissing. en
al die gevolgen van die beslissingen en de daarop volgende te nemen
beslissingen bepalen het leven van iemand. 
Dus hoeveel controle heb je nou over de werking van al die beslissingen en gevolgen op elkaar? en om het nog eens ingewikkelder te maken heeft God ons niet alleen verstand maar ook gevoel gegeven: oneindig veel variabelen wat uiteindelijk samenvalt in een leven.

----------

